# Newbie needs help!



## celtickh (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,i have a 2013 polaris 850xp.I can't seem to find a 2in. Lift kit that will work.Called traxms,mud-throwers,xtreme,and hi-lifter.Hi lifter had one but it was 499.00.I was told they changed something on the 2013,and no other year would work on it.PLEASE HELP! Thankyou.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Try Rubberdown and if he don't have one, Outkast has lifts for the popo's..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

J2! said:


> Try Rubberdown and if he don't have one, Outkast has lifts for the popo's..


:agreed: both are great companies with great products


----------



## celtickh (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you!,I'm checking both of them out now.


----------

